# horn mystery



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I have both horns on the bench.
When I apply 12VDC neither one works!
The contact is totally clean and I have a good ground.
I tried a battery charger and figured it didn't have enough oomph.
But I tried both on my boat battery (that's fully charged)
Still nothing
I realize both COULD indeed be bad.............but WTF????
(I'm an avionics Tech so this really po's me) LOL
What am I missing???????????
grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr X 10 
thanks as always.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Ground the mounting base and apply 12v+ to the spade terminal, should work. If not, drop it on the floor and try again, but more then likely, it's junk.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it possible that you were last driving the car with only one horn operating thinking that it was two?


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I never drove the car. It was/is in pieces.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if they came out of the same river as the core support you probably need new.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:rofl:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree:rofl::rofl:
Avionics, Pointy head?? That's what they are called in the AF..


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Mwaaaaaa. I got the smaller one working by removing the torx adjusting screw and soaking the beast in "watch cleaning solution".
I pressed a small screwdriver into to hole to move the metal strip a few times and applied power. With my cheezy 12VDC power supply all it did was buzz. Hooking it to a car battery,it at first made a mornfull sound. On subsequent applications of power it started working better.
Now it's good to go!
The other is still flat line.........lol


----------

